# Is it just me or are MOST men represented in tv shows are feelers?



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I know this may offend some people but in all honesty idc it's quite ironic how thinker males are 60% yet are so badly represented in modern tv shows

Examples:
Skins - there is only one thinker male in the first series and is 'stereotypically' a jerk = Tony Stonem
Big Bang Theory - Need i say more? Sheldon rarely get's sympathy from the audience and ironically the only thinker
Days of our Lives (don't even get me started)
Disney Channel ofc.

(add more if you wish)


Also the stereotype that thinker women are heartbreakers: 
Katniss Everdeen
Effy Stonem
Madonna
Regina George
Kirsten Stewart


Most thinker women in these shows are only 'heartbreakers' because most the guys are all feelers, not stereotyping but i think logical thinking males would see through their bullshit a whole lot quicker like Cook from Skins did with Effy.

There are some exceptions of course but mostly this is why i choose not to watch tv shows that often because it lacks realism and it also sends out the message that being a male thinker means you are a douchebag and heartless and that thinker females are unnatural and adulterous basically it sends the message the world should all be feelers.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

TV is TV and will always be TV -- of course it's all inaccurate.

Simply put, reality is boring and no one wants to watch it unfolding. 

What is it that you wish to accomplish by bringing it up? :/


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

muhahaha said:


> There are some exceptions of course but mostly this is why i choose not to watch tv shows that often because it lacks realism


Since when do television shows portray reality, and when did they ever claim to do so?



John Condry said:


> no matter how it looks on the surface, the world of television drama is different in a multitude of small ways from the world of everyday life that it is attempting to portray. In fact, ... these little distortions may be critical to tracing the influence of television. Television is not an exact replica of the world of reality in part because it is a "dramatized" world: scripted, directed, and acted; *it is designed with the purpose of attracting and holding attention rather than offering an accurate portrayal of "reality."*


So there's a problem right off the bat if anyone is looking to the media for any degree of "realism."


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I clearly was off my head apologies lol.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Got to admit it was funny though.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

All good. It was just confusing because there's really nothing be said about this. 

Were you trying to get us to boycott television? :<


----------



## Entr0py (Oct 20, 2010)

Howard from Big Bang theory gives me an ENTP vibe. But yeah, he is a loser who lives with his mother and sucks up to his girlfriend, without any personal dignity.

Leonard is some kind of ISFP and for god's sake - I hate that character. Raj is a feeler as well, but at least he's fun 

Anyways, yeah. My male friends are all thinkers and if most characters where like them the tv shows would look much, much different.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I recognized one name from that whole list.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

android654 said:


> i recognized one name from that whole list.


rofl.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Lackjester said:


> All good. It was just confusing because there's really nothing be said about this.
> 
> Were you trying to get us to boycott television? :<


Nope just stating my opinion.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Entr0py said:


> Howard from Big Bang theory gives me an ENTP vibe. But yeah, he is a loser who lives with his mother and sucks up to his girlfriend, without any personal dignity.
> 
> Leonard is some kind of ISFP and for god's sake - I hate that character. Raj is a feeler as well, but at least he's fun
> 
> Anyways, yeah. My male friends are all thinkers and if most characters where like them the tv shows would look much, much different.



Yeah i forgot Howard (forgive me) it shouldn't look much different because if there were more thinkers to begin with no one would know any different and some shows are suppose to be realistic on every day people and most males are thinkers so they shouldn't discriminate because they think certain characters wouldn't get enough sympathy if they were logical.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

It's not just TV shows it's reality tv shows as well.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup
i hate skins


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Convicted said:


> Yup
> i hate skins


Lol even Chris? he's ESFP i believe 'twas quite a dramatic death if i do say so myself.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I can really relate to Sid it's unreal ''literally'.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Also the stereotype that thinker women are heartbreakers:
> 
> Regina George
> 
> ...


What? :shocked: I don't even watch TV, but I have seen Mean Girls. Regina George isn't a thinker female. I think that thinker females aren't necessarily seen as "hear breakers". It can be, but that seems to apply more to the extroverted sensing thinker females.
The introverted intuitive thinker females are more seen as "frigid" or "weird". They're just barely represented. Unless you're watching Sci-Fi like the _Alien _films (Ellen Ripley). 


But anyways, TV always will be full of garbage. 
Disney Channel is of course going to be full of much garbage. Though I do not necessarily think that it is just simply a bias against thinkers. I think of it as just rubbish controlled by a myriad of factors, affecting a myriad of other things.


EDIT: Now that I remember Mean Girls; yes, it is possible that she is a Te-dom. Obviously a sensor. 

But it has more to do with her being an ESTx. I suppose it is seen as a traditionally "male" personality type, and women aren't "supposed" to be male types; they just _have _to ESFxs, as those are the feminine types and the ESTx girls are just bitches. So get back in line.

Note that the examples are not my sentiments, but the tone they give off.


As for the males, however, I do not think a feeler male is less likely to be see through their bullshit. It really has less to do with T/F in those types of films. But they are presented as oblivious/"stupid", yes. Does that make them feelers? No. Is that a dangerous sentiment? Absolutely.

Parts of this may have sound far-fetched, and I apologize for that as I am not the best at articulating when sleepy. I probably will go more into this tomorrow.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> What? :shocked: I don't even watch TV, but I have seen Mean Girls. Regina George isn't a thinker female. I think that thinker females aren't necessarily seen as "hear breakers". It can be, but that seems to apply more to the extroverted sensing thinker females.
> The introverted intuitive thinker females are more seen as "frigid" or "weird". They're just barely represented. Unless you're watching Sci-Fi like the _Alien _films (Ellen Ripley).
> 
> 
> ...


You can be a heartbreaker and still be frigid... Estella Havisham from Great Expections for example.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Indeed but it is how they are stereotyped in the movies/tv shows and people pick up on it, especially children the evil witch is usually a 'T' and the kind princess is usually a 'F'.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> You can be a heartbreaker and still be frigid... Estella Havisham from Great Expections for example.


Obviously. That is not what I was saying. I was more getting at the ESTx heart breaker types are less presented as cold or frigid. Just bitches.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> Obviously. That is not what I was saying. I was more getting at the ESTx heart breaker types are less presented as cold or frigid. Just bitches.


What about IST and ENT then?


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> What about IST and ENT then?


ISTPs are seen as cold _and _bitches. The Ti and Se combination doesn't work out to well for them in the media, as with ESTP females. Though being introverted, the media seems to assume that they are less sociable and more frigid than their extroverted counterparts.

ENTxs are an interesting part. 
While they are still NTs, they are extroverted and seen as more sociable. When these characters are cast, it is a rather enigmatic thing. 

ENTJs can be either fucked like their Jungian sibling, or seen as organized and insightful/progressive, with that Te-Ni axis. Their is a lack of these female characters, though. They are usually seen as elders at work, and not usually in a high school or college setting.

ENTPs are Ne-doms, and tertiary Fe to help. Their functions are presented as basically the "cool, albeit strange, competent genius female characters". But like the ENTJs, they are also lacking in female characters.

EDIT: Also, I forgot about this, but ISTJ females are, like the ENTxs, underrepresented. For the most part, they are just seen as more like workhorse types. Albeit more dominating than their feeling counterparts, the Si domination makes them a bit less "intrusive" on others. That is, according to the mainstream media's perception, of course.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I suspected Nikki from Big Love could be ISTJ...


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> ISTPs are seen as cold _and _bitches. The Ti and Se combination doesn't work out to well for them in the media, as with ESTP females. Though being introverted, the media seems to assume that they are less sociable and more frigid than their extroverted counterparts.
> 
> ENTxs are an interesting part.
> While they are still NTs, they are extroverted and seen as more sociable. When these characters are cast, it is a rather enigmatic thing.
> ...


INT is the worst for female representatives in mainstream media/television in general.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> INT is the worst for female representatives in mainstream media/television in general.


Not just for females, even. 
INTxs, as people, are pretty much screwed in society and the media.
Most people really do not understand introverted NTs; and hence are shunned, since people shun things that they do not understand.


They are also underrepresented, as well. 
It's not too many times that you'll find an interesting INTP female character.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I think INF's have it worst... because their emotional about it hence some of the easiest targets.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> Not just for females, even.
> INTxs, as people, are pretty much screwed in society and the media.
> Most people really do not understand introverted NTs; and hence are shunned, since people shun things that they do not understand.
> 
> ...



Harriet the Spy might be one.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> I think INF's have it worst... because their emotional about it hence some of the easiest targets.


In terms of popular media? Sometimes yes, sometimes no. 
(I.e; Harry Potter, like his author, is an INFP). 

But yes, I agree with that general statement. 
INFJs, less so, though.
Fictional "INFJs"... list
Here is a rough example of supposed INFJs.

For whatever reason, the Ne-aux seems to be seen as demonic by the media.
You'll get the INTJs and the INFJs here and there, but very rarely a good INTP/INFP character.
As an INTP myself; I can't stand it that most of the time when I do find a character that is an INTP, they're boring as fuck.

NPs are already known for being abstract. But when you add introversion into the mix, it just adds fuel to the fire, as it makes it harder to decipher. And like I said, people shun what they don't understand.



muhahaha said:


> Harriet the Spy might be one.


Though this is an interesting exception you bring up here.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> In terms of popular media? Sometimes yes, sometimes no.
> (I.e; Harry Potter, like his author, is an INFP).
> 
> But yes, I agree with that general statement.
> ...



Ha, i meant in real life INF's probably have it worst because they get all emotional about it.
there are a lot of INF's characters though.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Ha, i meant in real life INF's probably have it worst because they get all emotional about it.
> there are a lot of INF's characters though.


That is true. Actually, I have said this before to a lot of others, because it's true.
Introverted intuitives, as viewed by society, are seen as weird as hell.
Hence why the four INxx types are pretty much fucked over by society in the general sense.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> That is true. Actually, I have said this before to a lot of others, because it's true.
> Introverted intuitives, as viewed by society, are seen as weird as hell.
> Hence why the four INxx types are pretty much fucked over by society in the general sense.


Yeah agreed, i'm a introverted sensor and i rarely get singled out by people as much as introverted intuitives do.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Most IN's are likely to be portrayed as nerds or outcasts tbf.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Yeah agreed, i'm a introverted sensor and i rarely get singled out by people as much as introverted intuitives do.


I'm assuming you're an ISTP? You strike me as one.



muhahaha said:


> Most IN's are likely to be portrayed as nerds or outcasts tbf.


Exactly. Like I said, INTP characters (for the most part) are boring as hell.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

And Most ES's are stereotyped as being popular and downright stupid.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> And Most ES's are stereotyped as being popular and downright stupid.


Pretty much. Although in the United States, in real life. ESxJ is seen as more valuable than the other types.
(That is, if the males are thinkers and the females are feelers. Which is just fucked up.)


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

STP preferably 'E' would be the perfect mafia son.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> Pretty much. Although in the United States, in real life. ESxJ is seen as more valuable than the other types.
> (That is, if the males are thinkers and the females are feelers. Which is just fucked up.)


I don't mind ESFJ's they are cute hehe.:kitteh:


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> I don't mind ESFJ's they are cute hehe.:kitteh:



Haha, @Hunny Bunny, get your adorable arse in here! :tongue:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Navi said:


> Pretty much. Although in the United States, in real life. ESxJ is seen as more valuable than the other types.
> (That is, if the males are thinkers and the females are feelers. Which is just fucked up.)


Basically Fred+Daphne from Scooby Doo imirite?


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

muhahaha said:


> I know this may offend some people but in all honesty idc it's quite ironic how thinker males are 60% yet are so badly represented in modern tv shows
> 
> Examples:
> Skins - there is only one thinker male in the first series and is 'stereotypically' a jerk = Tony Stonem
> ...




**record scratch** OMG, you watch Days?? Hope and Bo forever! Lol xD


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

muhahaha said:


> I know this may offend some people but in all honesty idc it's quite ironic how thinker males are 60% yet are so badly represented in modern tv shows
> 
> Examples:
> Skins - there is only one thinker male in the first series and is 'stereotypically' a jerk = Tony Stonem
> ...



This would mean that TV entertains mostly women, lols. Bad joke :/


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

muhahaha said:


> I don't mind ESFJ's they are cute hehe.:kitteh:



Yup, and ESFJs are the bomb-diggity. hehehe


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I love how this topic has gone somewhere else.:laughing:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Hunny Bunny said:


> **record scratch** OMG, you watch Days?? Hope and Bo forever! Lol xD


I don't watch it lawl well i did over the holidays only because nothing else was in english XD


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Basically Fred+Daphne from Scooby Doo imirite?



ROFL I suppose. Also excuse that, I fell asleep at my computer because it was late. :blushed:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Entr0py said:


> Leonard is some kind of ISFP and for god's sake - I hate that character.


I want to marry Leonard and have cute little nerdy kids with him.

Edit:
The only show from the OP's list that I've watched is BBT.

I don't watch much TV...but I do like Breaking Bad, and I am certain that Walter White is NOT a feeler, but Jesse seems to be.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

I dunno. Most of the crappy shows probably would but I only watch crime shows and the like. Where science and law can prevail (or realistically, it can show how f*cked up our law system is). :crazy:


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> I dunno. Most of the crappy shows probably would but I only watch crime shows and the like. Where science and law can prevail (or realistically, it can show how f*cked up our law system is). :crazy:


Hahahaha, this. ^


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Good point, but as often is the case, the simplest explanation probably is the most accurate: most (male) actors are Feelers, and actors are cast for their personality (and looks, of course) or the personality leaks through in the role.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you think that women want to see a male thinker or a male feeler?

They're just playing to the audience my friend.


----------



## ajackson17 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Do you think that women want to see a male thinker or a male feeler?
> 
> They're just playing to the audience my friend.


Pretty much, that's why INTP's on tv are usually the boring ones, because it would be way too complicated to actually show they are some of the most interesting people in the world once your in their inner world, but to the rest of the world that would be shown as weird wtf for the most part. Also, I usually get paired with some of the worst off characters who do not represent me very well except we are both are clumsy and aloof, but inside we are two different people.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree that there's waaaaay too many wimpy men? i dunno if it has to do with type or anything...but I've noticed a lot of guys are pushovers or emotional and wimpy lol and i dislike it xD I think it has to do with the fact that most girls really want a guy that's in touch with his "feminine side" xD well that's how most teen girls are anyways. therefore disney puts more unmanly characters on the tv. 
i really like action movies, there's not too many wimpy guys in those movies..lol
like vin diesel  the rock, etc


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

xEmilyx said:


> I agree that there's waaaaay too many wimpy men? i dunno if it has to do with type or anything...but I've noticed a lot of guys are pushovers or emotional and wimpy lol and i dislike it xD I think it has to do with the fact that most girls really want a guy that's in touch with his "feminine side" xD well that's how most teen girls are anyways. therefore disney puts more unmanly characters on the tv.
> i really like action movies, there's not too many wimpy guys in those movies..lol
> like vin diesel  the rock, etc


Yes, those action heroes get punched, shot and thrown across the room without batting an eyelid. But have you noticed how they always wince whenever a woman dresses their wounds?


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

Intergalacticus said:


> Yes, those action heroes get punched, shot and thrown across the room without batting an eyelid. But have you noticed how they always wince whenever a woman dresses their wounds?


I know! i never understood that xD lol


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

xEmilyx said:


> I know! i never understood that xD lol


Worse yet how an action here gains masculinity when they cry, suck it up and get revenge or toughen up on their own efforts alone... yet portrayed feelers are seen as whiny immature people until they either 'get even' or grow as a character realising in Disney style 'they had the answers all along but simply lacked the courage or someone to mentor them'.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

muhahaha said:


> I love how this topic has gone somewhere else.:laughing:


Which is unfortunate, because you really have a valid point.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

niss said:


> Which is unfortunate, because you really have a valid point.


Yep i started this thread as a joke but then realized it was a actual issue.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> Worse yet how an action here gains masculinity when they cry, suck it up and get revenge or toughen up on their own efforts alone... yet portrayed feelers are seen as whiny immature people until they either 'get even' or grow as a character realising in Disney style 'they had the answers all along but simply lacked the courage or someone to mentor them'.


Hmmm... sounds like a Skywalker.. :wink:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

So Dean Winchester is a feeler.... i remain in shock. :shocked:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Do you think that women want to see a male thinker or a male feeler?
> 
> They're just playing to the audience my friend.


Well most women prefer dating male thinkers and prefer having male feelers as friends..
I don't know how this would work out with female thinkers though.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Do you think that women want to see a male thinker or a male feeler?
> 
> They're just playing to the audience my friend.


I'm not really referring to shows that cater to a female audience... even in male dominated shows/movies like Supernatural, The Big Bang Theory, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars etc

Where it really doesn't make sense.. why they would need so many male feelers when majority of their audience are males and most males are thinkers and it defeats the purpose of us trying to 'relate' to the male feeler protagonist.

Then again mabye they are trying to prove that male feelers can be just as tough as male thinkers aka the Winchesters Brothers.


----------

